# Submission to TV shows and magazines?



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I may be overthinking this but it never hurts to ask.

Basically I want to send some free shirts to different TV shows and magazines I enjoy and know my target market does as well. Sometimes they feature websites, weird products, etc. I understand the odds but don't want to be left feeling, "What if...".

So, my question is, does anyone have any knowledge of the "correct" formatting for submitting things to TV shows and magazines? Should I send it to a specific department? Should I send it addressed to the host of that particular show? A certain department head of the magazine? When shipping, what kind of letter should I include? These are the types of things I'm wondering about. Again, maybe I'm overthinking this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have sent things to TV shows/Radio shows before, but usually I was asked beforehand, so I had a contact name to send to.

I think I would try to find a good contact name and send it directly to them with a letter that explains why you're sending it (why you think it would be a good fit, etc). Try to stand out in some way.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

We've had this conversation before in PR chats at CafePress.
Here are some transcripts:

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/community/workshop_pr_initiatives
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/community/workshop_chatpr

They should be of some help.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

good morning Phil,

from what i know, TV shows and what the actors wear etc. is generally in the hands of the director/producer, a lot of times the director/producer comes up with an idea where a specific t-shirt/design etc. may be needed..... the wardrobe peeps sometimes make it them selfs or have a contact of some one who can make it for them or provide them with the materials or designs they need. 

The problem with providing the TV shows with popular designs is that this would involve a copyright clearance and other things that would delay etc. the production etc.... so it works out better in some cases to use a Newbie Design.

With a Newbie design, it is a lot simpler and quicker to get the shirt made and keep the TV show production on schedule.

So, if you can have some peeps that deal and do work for with TV shows etc. on a regular basis, send them your designs and workout an agreement with them relating to the release of your stuff etc... so that your designs can be used within hours without delays.


----wow! long winded here sorry.

as for Magazines, I find that if you approach them with an Adetorial type promo-idea, where the magazine does a story on you and your stuff and you pay X$ for the adv. ... or work out a sales% etc... they will look at it (your stuff and idea), and they do this type of thing a lot.

Just sending out stuff and hoping some nice person likes it... the odds are slim. But hey, it dose not hurt to try.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's true. They have to get clearance for all types of stuff.

A director wanted to use one of my t-shirts in a movie and I had to fax over all this paperwork allowing them to use the shirt. 

They didn't end up using the shirt, but they did say my website name in the movie (and the website got a little scrolling credit )


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay, you have to spill it, Rodney. You can't just throw that out there and leave us hanging.

I know there are lots of people here that know what some of your shirts are, but there are loads that don't. Some will probably be pleasantly surprised:
"Oh, you're THAT guy?!"

So what's the movie?

I thought I heard the saying (you know the one about sleep and eating) in a movie or on a regular TV show about a week ago. I don't remember what I was watching, though. But wife and I looked at each other and said "Rodney?"!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Okay, you have to spill it, Rodney.


It wasn't a hollywood blockbuster or anything. Just a small independent horror film (although it did get picked up by Lions Gate films). The movie is Fear of Clowns (you can rent it at blockbuster )

But to steer back to the topic, I wouldn't mind knowing more about how to submit t-shirts to TV shows. 

I think I read here that the wardrobe person is a good person to go through, but it would be nice to know the right 'format' to introduce yourself.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin Rodney is like a ninja. He's in and out of something before you realized what happened.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, I know.

Shadowman!


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

My brother is the assistant editor for a big western style magazine in China, his fashion editor said she liked my designs and could do a feature on them. But I think getting a feature in a magazine would be pretty hard, maybe sending free samples and products to the magazine editor would help if you had something to show that was liked. In my case though, I dont want my brother getting in trouble for helping me. But then you'll need your products in certain magazines depending on your target market. I don't know much about advertising and the media, I leave that to my partner but I'd rather have my stuff seen in print media or online magazines rather then tv. Just a few thoughts from me though.

Nick.


----------

